

Yahoo: Destroyer Of Startups - pmcpinto
http://readwrite.com/2014/03/06/yahoo-death-bringer-startup-destroyer-acquisitions-strategy-search#awesm=~oxQtpURGCajrGs

======
alxndr
HN item for link w/o tracking hash:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7360730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7360730)

